# Cómo conectar un Relevador de 8 patitas



## natalmx (May 30, 2010)

Hola he comprado un relevador de 8 patitas LM44A00, seguramente no encontraran mucha información ni el datashit de este dispositivo porque es muy raro, encontrarán el LM44B00, LM44C00, y así sucesivamente la diferencia en la letra es el Voltaje con el que se activa la bobina, el que yo tengo es letra "A" es decir se activa con 3 volts.

Ya he logrado hacer que la bobina se active porque puedo identificar cuales son las 2 patitas de la bobina e incluso se escucha el sonidito mecánico cuando la bobina activa el interuptor.

Pero no se como conectar las otras 6 patitas. Al parecer es de 2 salidas, osea 3 para una  y 3 para otra, pero aun así no se como conectar sólo 3 patitas.

Adjunto la imagen que hice de la configuración que tiene grabado el relevador y la configración que viene el el PDF de la misma familia osea LM44X00

Espero me puedan ayudar, lo necesito para activar con 4.5 Volts (Salida de un PIC), una cámara de vídeo que trabaja con 9V a 500mA.


----------



## HADES (May 30, 2010)

Bueno no se que es lo que no entiendes chaval!! por que la bobina activa los dos switch a la posiscion contraria al estado en el que dibujas normalmente por asi decirlo es un switch de dos posiciones una que va y otra que esta cortada hasta que actives la bobina no se si me entendes y que onda con la foto muy mamila ahi te pueden sancionar!! ojo con eso 
salu2


----------



## natalmx (May 30, 2010)

Si, gracias por tu respuesta, si se como funciona un relevador, y que puede estar normalmente abierto o normalmente cerrado, pero mi duda es en como conecar las patitas, pero analizandoel dibujo que puse y con lo que escriiste, creo ya saber como se conecta, oye... por qué está mamila mi foto? La hice en paint, no tenía mucho tiempo para dibujar un buen diagrama , Gracias si me queda pondré un diagrama entendible de como se conecta, aunque sea obvio, para personas que nunca hemos usado un rele puede resultar confuso


----------



## HADES (May 30, 2010)

No me referia a la foto de tu nick que te van a jalar las orejas por que digamos que es una insinuacion sexual no por lo menos a mi

pero si para otras por que aqui en el foro tambien hay tecnicas (mujeres que estudiaron electronica y son tecnicas)y pues se considera ofensivo.

Bueno ahi te lo dejo y suerte por si ya no te veo y te ganas una excluida


----------



## tecnogirl (May 31, 2010)

Sonius tiene razon, ese avatar sirve para otro tipo de Foros (medicina, sexo, qué se yo!) pero para un foro tecnico es de lo mas inadecuado. natalmx, no lo puedes cambiar ?. Saludos


----------



## natalmx (May 31, 2010)

Jaaja ok lo cambiaré sólo por que no me vayan a decir nada los controladores del foro, y sólo lo hago porque no quiero q*UE* me saquen del foro, pero... mis ideas y la mentalidad que tengo no me hace pensar en esos temas al ver ese tipo de fotos, ya depende de la mente de cada persona, es simplemente una foto mia, algo muy natural, pero bueno... pondré otra.

Ya se como conectar el Relevador LM44A00. Llegué a la conclusión de como trabaja este dispositivo mediante una manera empírica ya que en internet no se encuentra mucho de este dispositivo.

Es un relevador que se activa con 3 Volts, es decir... la bobina activa el interruptor con sólo aplicarle 3 Volts.

Este dispositivo cuenta con 2 salidas, osea como 2 Relevadores en uno sólo.

Sus especificaciones son las siguentes:
0.5 A, 120 V AC RES.
1 A, 24 VDC RES.
0.3 A, 60 VDC RES.

Voltaje de trabajo = 3 V

Puede trabajar de 2 formas: "Normalmente abierto" o "Normalmente cerrado". Es decir podemos controlar algo para que se encienda, o podemos controlar algo que ya está encendido y que cuando apliquemos voltaje a la bobina, se apague.

En la imagen que adjunto dejó el diagrama de como podriamos controlar un led (ejemplo sencillo). Lo pongo de 2 formas "Normalmente abierto" o "Normalmente cerrado". Por si alguién requiere una u otra forma. La lína punteada azul es para conectarlo de forma normalmente abierto, osea no se conecta a la patita 4 el led y vez de eso se conecta a la patita 3.

Puede ser usado para controlar dispositios que trabajen tanto con corriente directa o corriente alterna. El igua puede ser cambiada a lógica osea en vez de que trabaje con lógica positiva, se cambia la polaridad del led para que se active ahora con lógica negativa.

Yo lo use para controlar una minicámara inalámbrica que trabaja con 9VDC a 500mA, y lo controlé con la salida de un PIC que me da 4.5 Volts, se que estoy aplicando 1.5 Volts de más a la bobina porque trabaja con 3V, pero creo no afectarla con 1.5 Volts.

Si requieren un Relevador que sea activado con un voltaje mayor, están de esa misma Familia los siguientes:

LM44B00 que la bobina trabaja con 5V
LM44D00 que la bobina trabaja con 12V
LM44E00 que la bobina trabaja con 24V
LM44F00 que la bobina trabaja con 48V

Una ventaja que tienen estos Relevadores a comparación de los RAS-0510 (Cubitos amarillos) es que son de menor tamaño y además tienen 2 relevadores en uno. Adecuados para aplicaciones que no necesitan cargas tan extremas.


----------



## baterod3 (May 26, 2012)

el último circuito vale la pena eh....ojo q hay q suministrar la corriente debida pues si no la bobina no cerrará el contacto y por lo tanto no habra continuidad


----------

